# New to Vics: ideas for 65 gallon/3 ft. long tank?



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

My wife and I have collaborated (read: "I was given permission") to set up an existing 65 gallon tank in the basement. This is a challenging footprint, as it's plenty tall but is only 3 ft. long.

I've tackled malawis and tangs with success... but I'm totally unfamiliar with Vics.

What would be some possible "cookie cutters" for Victorians in a 3 ft. tank? Does it have to be a species tank, or could I mix two types?

Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Yu may keep 2 species together, just make sure yu have plenty caves enough for the subdominated fishes.
xris


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the advice!

Which Vic species would you recommend as most compatible to house with a Malawi peacock species?

I'm thinking, one mild-mannered Vic, and one peacock species.


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

Most compatible...that's a hard one. Haplochromis Ruby, Xystichromis sp Dayglow, or Paralabidochromis Chromogynos are all fairly mild mannered fish. Xystichromis sp Kyoga Flameback might be another to consider.

Hope someone else comes along to add or critique my list...


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi lady those are good candidates, amy be H.sp"rockribensis" can be a good tank mate too.
xris


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

you should definitely have Mwanza Rock Kribs IF you are doing a show tank. The one of the Xystichromis species as well.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello! Love those Vics! If I'm trying to breed Hap Sp. "Dayglows" in a 55 gal, could I put some yellow labs and one other type? looking for color... but didnt think any other Vic would work since I'm trying to avoid crossbreeding/ hybrids. Any suggestions for a third in a 55gal?


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

beachtan said:


> Hello! Love those Vics! If I'm trying to breed Hap Sp. "Dayglows" in a 55 gal, could I put some yellow labs and one other type? looking for color... but didnt think any other Vic would work since I'm trying to avoid crossbreeding/ hybrids. Any suggestions for a third in a 55gal?


Vics really have a bad rap when it comes to crossbreeding. I know this is a subject of a lot of debate...but my opinion, and one I've seen backed a lot from reputable sources, is you CAN mix Vics, if you do it correctly. The right male to female ratio, species that don't look the same, and similar temperment, and you should have a decent combination. Something like Paralabidochromis Chromogynos should fit nicely in with your Dayglows. It's a mild tempered, piebald species that is interesting looking. It would be a nice look with your Dayglows. Stay away from anything that has similar males and females, like any Xystichromis species. You should be fine.


----------

